# ZHP owners: How's the alcantara steering wheel wearing?



## r2saint (Feb 3, 2003)

*Pilling*

I've got about 9000 miles and I've got some pilling where my left hand goes. Its annoying, but I plan on picking up a Remington shaver from Target (do a search on this board) - heard it will zap 'em... Otherwise, love the material


----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks for all the helpful replies! all of us w/ Alcantara-envy are grateful  :thumbup:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight :wahwah:
> 
> You have ZHP envy  :bareass:


:lmao:

Naah. The only thing I envy is the black headliner. 

I've already taken care of the suspension, exhaust, and the engine software. :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Plaz said:


> :lmao:
> 
> Naah. The only thing I envy is the black headliner.
> 
> I've already taken care of the suspension, exhaust, and the engine software. :thumbup:


You forgot the cams, M front bumper, lip-spoiler, interior trim and bigger wheels.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> You forgot the cams, M front bumper, lip-spoiler, interior trim and bigger wheels.


 I'd like the bumper, but I don't like the spoiler or Trans-Am trim, don't want heavier wheels, and don't want the cam-caused rough idle problems.

:angel:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Plaz said:


> I'd like the bumper, but I don't like the spoiler or Trans-Am trim, don't want heavier wheels, and don't want the cam-caused rough idle problems.
> 
> :angel:


Trans-Am trim? :rofl: :bustingup


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Trans-Am trim? :rofl: :bustingup












:dunno: :angel:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Trans-Am trim? :rofl: :bustingup


   

:violent:

Trans Am this................


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> :violent:
> 
> Trans Am this................


Hey I didn't say it... Plaz did..  :slap:

Oooh! Ooh! Count the blings! I see four on your car! :rofl:

There's even some on that ghetto looking Corolla in the background. :eeps:


----------



## ghpp04 (Jan 13, 2004)

have had my zhp since november and the wheel looks exactly the same.
orient blue zhp tri flo exhaust


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

mng said:


> I've seen a couple of mentions on this board about the alcantara wheels not wearing well (I've also read the opposite). Pretty soon, LeatherZ will be offering this mod (which I'd really like to do)....so i'm wondering what you ZHP owners say about the alcantara - holding up or not? pics would be great. Thanks :thumbup:


10 months, 14000 miles and my wheel has lost all its fuzziness. It's still soft but it's not frizzy anymore. don't much care.

Gloves? Please. I remember a guy at my old company with a ZO6, that anal twit would put a cover on his car everyday and then at night turn on his car, and let it run for five minutes while he put on his gloves.

That went on for about a year. Until he lost control of his vette on a rainy day. His tires were bald and yet he blamed GM for their "faulty" stability control system. His Vette was a total loss.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> that anal twit would put a cover on his car everyday


Hey, I put a cover on my car everynight (my building has an open carport/no garage door). Guess I'm an anal twit! 

--J.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

JonathanIT said:


> Hey, I put a cover on my car everynight (my building has an open carport/no garage door). Guess I'm an anal twit!
> 
> --J.


 Oh, you're not alone. Take a look in the detailing forum! :rofl:

(<--- ducks and runs)


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Hey I didn't say it... Plaz did..  :slap:
> 
> Oooh! Ooh! Count the blings! I see four on your car! :rofl:
> 
> There's even some on that ghetto looking Corolla in the background. :eeps:


I am afraid to count the blings now, double digits for sure. Maybe I am becoming a Trans Am driver


----------



## Raikkonen (Jan 20, 2004)

Mine is fine after 5,500 miles....


----------

